# kernel 2.6.31-r6 waiting forever for /dev/mmcblk0p1 [SOLVED]

## Progman3K

Hi,

When I boot this computer from a flashcard, everything goes well until it is time to mount /

At which time it appears to wait for /dev/mmcblk0p1 to signal its readiness, which never seems to come no matter how long I wait.

Since it never completes the boot, I can't retrieve the log but here's a transcript of some of the text taken from the boot screen:

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface Driver
> 
> sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman
> ...

 

I know the computer is NOT locked up because if I press some of the function keys on its front-panel, it will write out messages on the console like these:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x67 on isa0060/serio0).
> 
> 

 

However, if I boot the computer from a USB key with exactly the same kernel, boot succeeds and all the hardware works.

Also, I've used this same flashcard with previous kernels (2.6.26-r1) and it worked then...

Kernel command line:

ro root=/dev/mmcblk0p1 rootwait noapic console=ttyS0,115200 console=tty0 fbcon=font:SUN12x22

Kernel .config

http://pastebin.ca/1677362

dmesg output

http://pastebin.ca/1677363

lspci -v output

http://pastebin.ca/1677359

lsusb -v output

http://pastebin.ca/1677360

emerge --info output

http://pastebin.ca/1677358

Is there maybe something built as a module that should be built-in, causing the device to wait for its load forever?

Any ideas welcome, thank you for your time in reading this and helping me.Last edited by Progman3K on Sat Jan 30, 2010 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hardly

Booting from SDHC card fails at:

```
Waiting for root device /dev/sdb2...
```

Fn+F*  prints out "ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode"

Also I am able to toggle the wifi LED with the Function Keys. 

Alt+Ctrl+Delete reboots politely. 

After a while setting there like that, the screen goes black and the display comes backup after pressing a key. 

Seems like everything is functioning like it should except for this "little" caveat. lol

I'm guessing it's just a matter of recompiling the kernel... again.

[edit]

Recompiling has had no effect on this issue. I guess I could post some configs if anyone is interested. :-(

----------

## Progman3K

It works! You simply need to enable the proper multifunction card reader in the kernel config!

For the hardware I am using, it is:

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=y

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_AT25=y

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=y

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=y

CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE=y

CONFIG_SDIO_UART=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=y

CONFIG_MMC_SPI=y

CONFIG_MMC_CB710=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_LZO=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN=y

----------

